# aMule com firewall PT (ipfilter.dat e +)

## Phk

Boas ppl,

 Keria fazer duas perguntas.....

 1) Onde arranjar um ipfilter.dat que sirva para ?Mule (?=a ou x), para que os downloads contem como nacionais (ADSL, Netcabo), ACTUALIZADO?! Ao fim deste post meto a ultima versao que consegui arranjar.....

 2) Sera que alguma destas alminhas por aqui perdidas ao paleio neste forum, quer tornar-se util, e pensar em desenvolver um "plugin" para a source do aMule, para este ficar com firewall Nacional (para poder ligar/desligar filtro a 1 so ficheiro, escolher ISP (netcabo\Adsl), actualizar ipfilter.dat frequentemente) ????? ALGUÉM?!   :Very Happy: 

 Sinceramente, espero que uns 3 ou 4 (Ah! e dava jeito algum conhecimento em C)  :Wink: 

(Aqui vai o meu ~/.aMule/IPFILTER.dat... Para quem precise! Sorry pelo flood..)

000.000.000.000 - 062.048.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

062.048.128.000 - 062.048.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (PT Prime)

062.049.000.000 - 062.169.063.255 , 100 , *******************************

062.169.064.000 - 062.169.095.255 , 200 , Nacional (Optimus)

062.169.096.000 - 080.078.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

080.079.000.000 - 080.079.015.255 , 200 , Nacional (Guiao)

080.079.016.000 - 080.090.191.255 , 100 , *******************************

080.090.192.000 - 080.090.223.255 , 200 , Nacional (Oni Telecom)

080.090.224.000 - 081.020.239.255 , 100 , *******************************

081.020.240.000 - 081.020.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (CaboTV Acores)

081.021.000.000 - 081.083.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

081.084.000.000 - 081.084.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Netcabo)

081.085.000.000 - 081.092.191.255 , 100 , *******************************

081.092.192.000 - 081.092.207.255 , 200 , Nacional (NFSI)

081.092.208.000 - 081.192.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

081.193.000.000 - 081.193.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Telepac)

081.194.000.000 - 083.131.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

083.132.000.000 - 083.132.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Netcabo)

083.133.000.000 - 139.082.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

139.083.000.000 - 139.083.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

139.084.000.000 - 146.192.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

146.193.000.000 - 146.193.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (INESC)

146.194.000.000 - 158.161.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

158.162.000.000 - 158.162.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

158.163.000.000 - 192.012.231.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.012.232.000 - 192.012.232.255 , 200 , Nacional (INESC)

192.012.233.000 - 192.035.245.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.035.246.000 - 192.035.246.255 , 200 , Nacional (INESC)

192.035.247.000 - 192.092.143.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.092.144.000 - 192.092.144.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

192.092.145.000 - 192.092.149.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.092.150.000 - 192.092.150.255 , 200 , Nacional (Telepac)

192.092.151.000 - 192.135.128.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.135.129.000 - 192.135.129.255 , 200 , Nacional (INESC)

192.135.130.000 - 192.136.048.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.136.049.000 - 192.136.049.255 , 200 , Nacional (INESC)

192.136.050.000 - 192.188.009.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.188.010.000 - 192.188.010.255 , 200 , Nacional (Novis Telecom)

192.188.011.000 - 192.188.015.255 , 100 , *******************************

192.199.016.000 - 192.199.031.255 , 200 , Nacional (Novis Telecom)

192.199.032.000 - 193.041.113.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.041.114.000 - 193.041.115.255 , 200 , Nacional (Yasp)

193.041.116.000 - 193.053.021.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.053.022.000 - 193.053.022.255 , 200 , Nacional (Servibanca)

193.053.023.000 - 193.111.041.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.111.042.000 - 193.111.042.255 , 200 , Nacional (Finibanco)

193.111.043.000 - 193.125.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.126.000.000 - 193.126.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (KPNQuest)

193.127.000.000 - 193.135.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.136.000.000 - 193.137.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

193.138.000.000 - 193.192.000.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.192.001.000 - 193.192.003.255 , 200 , Nacional (KPNQuest)

193.192.004.000 - 193.192.011.255 , 200 , Nacional (INE)

193.192.012.000 - 193.194.154.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.194.155.000 - 193.194.155.255 , 200 , Nacional (Shopping Direct)

193.194.156.000 - 193.219.095.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.219.096.000 - 193.219.103.255 , 200 , Nacional (IP Global)

193.219.104.000 - 193.236.119.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.236.120.000 - 193.236.123.255 , 200 , Nacional (Novis Telecom)

193.236.124.000 - 193.136.126.255 , 100 , *******************************

193.236.127.000 - 193.236.127.255 , 200 , Nacional (Sistema Mail MCT)

193.236.128.000 - 194.038.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.038.128.000 - 194.038.159.255 , 200 , Nacional (ComNexo)

194.038.160.000 - 194.064.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.065.000.000 - 194.065.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Telepac)

194.066.000.000 - 194.079.063.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.079.064.000 - 194.079.095.255 , 200 , Nacional (Novis Telecom)

194.079.096.000 - 194.116.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.117.000.000 - 194.117.023.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

194.117.024.000 - 194.117.039.255 , 200 , Nacional (INESC)

194.117.040.000 - 194.117.043.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

194.117.044.000 - 194.145.058.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.145.059.000 - 194.145.062.255 , 200 , Nacional (Siemens)

194.145.063.000 - 194.145.120.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.145.121.000 - 194.145.121.255 , 200 , Nacional (ESDI)

194.145.122.000 - 194.153.131.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.153.132.000 - 194.153.132.255 , 200 , Nacional (BPI)

194.153.133.000 - 194.209.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

194.210.000.000 - 194.210.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (RCCN)

194.211.000.000 - 195.007.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.008.000.000 - 195.008.031.255 , 200 , Nacional (CPRM)

195.008.032.000 - 195.021.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.022.000.000 - 195.022.031.255 , 200 , Nacional (Via Networks)

195.022.032.000 - 195.022.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.023.000.000 - 195.023.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Novis Telecom)

195.024.000.000 - 195.035.065.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.035.066.000 - 195.035.066.255 , 200 , Nacional (PT Prime)

195.035.067.000 - 195.035.095.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.035.096.000 - 195.035.096.255 , 200 , Nacional (Banif)

195.035.097.000 - 195.137.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.138.000.000 - 195.138.031.255 , 200 , Nacional (SIBS)

195.138.032.000 - 195.234.133.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.234.134.000 - 195.234.134.255 , 200 , Nacional (CGD)

195.234.135.000 - 195.245.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.245.128.000 - 195.245.191.255 , 200 , Nacional (Oni Telecom)

195.245.192.000 - 195.245.196.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.245.197.000 - 195.245.197.255 , 200 , Nacional (IIES)

195.245.198.000 - 195.245.233.255 , 100 , *******************************

195.245.234.000 - 195.245.234.255 , 200 , Nacional (BPN)

195.245.235.000 - 212.013.031.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.013.032.000 - 212.013.063.255 , 200 , Nacional (NorteNet)

212.013.064.000 - 212.016.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.016.128.000 - 212.016.159.255 , 200 , Nacional (Teleweb)

212.016.160.000 - 212.018.159.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.018.160.000 - 212.018.191.255 , 200 , Nacional (Vodafone)

212.018.192.000 - 212.048.063.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.048.064.000 - 212.048.095.255 , 200 , Nacional (HLC Telecomunicacoes)

212.048.096.000 - 212.054.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.054.128.000 - 212.054.159.255 , 200 , Nacional (IT Net)

212.054.160.000 - 212.055.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.055.128.000 - 212.055.191.255 , 200 , Nacional (Telepac)

212.055.192.000 - 212.113.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.113.128.000 - 212.113.159.255 , 200 , Nacional (Maxitel)

212.113.160.000 - 212.113.191.255 , 200 , Nacional (Netcabo)

212.113.192.000 - 212.251.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

212.251.128.000 - 212.251.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Teleweb)

212.252.000.000 - 213.012.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.013.000.000 - 213.013.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Telepac)

213.014.000.000 - 213.021.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.022.000.000 - 213.022.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Netcabo)

213.023.000.000 - 213.029.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.030.000.000 - 213.030.127.255 , 200 , Nacional (Vodafone)

213.030.128.000 - 213.057.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.058.000.000 - 213.058.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Oni Telecom)

213.059.000.000 - 213.062.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.063.000.000 - 213.063.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Jazztel)

213.064.000.000 - 213.129.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.129.128.000 - 213.129.159.255 , 200 , Nacional (Netway)

213.129.160.000 - 219.140.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.141.000.000 - 213.141.031.255 , 200 , Nacional (Jazztel)

213.141.032.000 - 213.146.191.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.146.192.000 - 213.146.223.255 , 200 , Nacional (ComNexo)

213.146.224.000 - 213.190.191.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.190.192.000 - 213.190.223.255 , 200 , Nacional (CaboTV Madeira)

213.190.224.000 - 213.205.063.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.205.064.000 - 213.205.095.255 , 200 , Nacional (Novis Telecom)

213.205.096.000 - 213.228.127.255 , 100 , *******************************

213.228.128.000 - 213.228.191.255 , 200 , Nacional (Cabovisao)

213.228.192.000 - 217.022.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

217.023.000.000 - 217.023.015.255 , 200 , Nacional (Cofina)

217.023.016.000 - 217.070.063.255 , 100 , *******************************

217.070.064.000 - 217.070.071.255 , 200 , Nacional (Bragatel)

217.070.072.000 - 217.128.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

217.129.000.000 - 217.129.255.255 , 200 , Nacional (Cabovisao)

217.130.000.000 - 255.255.255.255 , 100 , *******************************

(EnD oFf FiLe!)

----------

## r3pek

ok, eu como também ja tive o mesmo problema que tu, tive que dedicar um dia a converter um fixeiro de filtros do eMule Blowfish para o tipo de ficheiro do ?Mule.

O Resultado foi este ---> http://r3pek.homelinux.org/ipfilter.dat

o fixeiro é pekeno, mas se demorar, não se preocupem pk é por causa da mula  :Wink: 

o resultado que tive foi mts + sources  :Very Happy:  (sem qq acrescimo de trafego internacional claro)

mas para além disto eu tnh outro prob. sempre que me ligo a servidores estrangeiros fico com low id. alguem sabe pk? uso nat para partilhar a net, mas mm ligando da gw, fico com low id.

----------

## Phk

Thankx man, realmente esse file vai dar muito muito jeito  :Very Happy: 

E quanto a minha segunda pergunta??? Ng ker pegar na source do aMule??

Va laaaaaa..........  :Wink: 

----------

## fp2099

Estás consciente que à diferenças entre adsl e netcabo, adsl tem mais ip's considerados nacionais que a netcabo. O porquê é algo que me faz confusão uma vez que se trata do mesmo grupo mas essa é a verdade.

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> ok, eu como também ja tive o mesmo problema que tu, tive que dedicar um dia a converter um fixeiro de filtros do eMule Blowfish para o tipo de ficheiro do ?Mule.
> 
> O Resultado foi este ---> http://r3pek.homelinux.org/ipfilter.dat
> 
> o fixeiro é pekeno, mas se demorar, não se preocupem pk é por causa da mula 
> ...

 

----------

## dioo

como funciona este arquivo do ipfilter?!

----------

## r3pek

 *fp2099 wrote:*   

> Estás consciente que à diferenças entre adsl e netcabo, adsl tem mais ip's considerados nacionais que a netcabo. O porquê é algo que me faz confusão uma vez que se trata do mesmo grupo mas essa é a verdade.
> 
> 

 

yep

 *dioo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> como funciona este arquivo do ipfilter?!
> 
> 

 

edita o file.... é intuitivo....

----------

## dioo

Seguinte:

Eu queria saber como faz para ele funcionar? É só largar no ~/.aMule/?

Tenho que fazer alguma outra coisa?

Depois, queria saber o que exatamente ele faz... Eu li no arquivo que ele "nomeia" conjuntos de ips... Mas com que finalidade? Se alguém tiver paciência para me explicar, eu agradeço!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## r3pek

para funcionar é só po-lo em ~/.aMule

dp nas opções tens la uma treta k é IP Filter.... axo k dá pa fazer reload e td. e ele faz o load dakele ficheiro.

o que o file tem são grupos de ip's. uns que são aceites para conecções (nacionais, neste caso) e os k não keremos k se faça conecções (internacionais).

----------

## bodymind

http://darkforce.planetaclix.pt/filtros.tar.bz2

 :Laughing: 

----------

